# sfc scannow can't fix problems, device manager can't fix everything so messed up



## windows7dllbrok (Mar 21, 2013)

So after installing more like forced install nvidia unstable driver the wins8 crashed like expected [i was expecting] and the simple solution was to boot into safe mode and fix it. But being wins8, it took me forever to figure out how to boot into safe mode and when i did the safe mode was itself broken. Instead of opening safe mode, it just ran 'automatic repair' procedure. :banghead:

But now I"m ahead of it, just wanted to give you guys some background. Now when I managed to boot into win8, everything is looks fine but some things are really broken. Devices in the Device manager can't be install because its saying 'devices cannot be loaded .. etc" Like my usb slots wont work but I know they are fine because I was able to get into wins8 after booting into linux using UBS! My audio wont work because again it can't start the device. Notpad is broken it won't work. Earlier I was having something like mvpdmp.dll error 'mvpdmp.dll is either not designed for etc" pop up. I ran sfc scannow to fix it but it also gave me 'some files cannot be fixed, and you can .. cbs.log" I have attached the logs below. Also none of the start up software show up in the notification area near the time/date.

I tried doing both Repair from the DVD and repairing after booting from windows boot loader itself, it still says "windows couldn't repair'. 

what should I do?? 
I already have done


sfc /scannow
DVD installation Repair method
Pressing shift key and then retart to enter Recovery Area and tried "repair" from there.
None of them work.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do a System Repair to a time before the driver was installed. 
If that doesn't help, boot off of the Windows DVD choose Repair Your Computer, if this fails, it will take you to the *RE* (Recovery Environment) here choose Command Prompt and here type* chkdsk /F *and press enter. *Check Disk* will try and fix any problems.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello 

53 corrupt files. You have the most I have seen this year 

There has got to be some sort of hardware failure in here, probably hard disk. Please follow the advice of spunk.funk above.

There is other damage too though, this is going to have to end in at least a Repair Install once we have identified any failing hardware.

Richard


----------

